# Help needed in recognising this groundcrew piece P38/P51?



## xela (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi all, I'm a newbie here, but not to the aircraft world. 

This piece i'm guessing is either a skinning jig or suchlike, believed to be from RAF Kings Cliffe, so quite possibly associated with the 20th FG who had P38's and P51's there from 1943.

Any help much appreciated as i'm not sure anyone in the UK has a P38 i can even offer it upto! I'll get another photo with a scale to give you a better idea of size asap...

Thanks

Alex


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 19, 2012)

It looks like some kind of template, but it seems thick for an aircraft wing or control surface. Does it have any marking or numbers on it?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2012)

Difficult to be sure without some scale or measurement, but could it possibly be part of a drop tank cradle, used to store tanks on the ground before use?


----------



## xela (Nov 20, 2012)

No markings or numbers left on it unfortunately, well not that have surfaced yet - it was discovered in undergrowth and as a result was covered in moss and mould so trying to dry it out gradually.
Drop tank cradle is a possibility as this base was renowned for having them everywhere, I have a photo of the guys using them as canoes ! The shape doesn't fit with the photos though, this part is smaller.

It would appear to be period. If it belonged to this base then 5 types of aircraft were stationed there, Spits and Miles Masters with the RAF and P47, P38 and P51 with the USAF.

Here are some measurements, it's approx 5ft long by 1ft wide and 2" thick (2x 1" timber).


----------



## MiTasol (May 8, 2013)

Have a look at Spitfires fitted with drop tanks - Mk V and Vc in particular.
Seems right size and shape to me

Mi Tasol


----------

